# Through the forks or over the top?



## Gadd (Nov 6, 2013)

I just started on my trial and error journey with slingshots. I got a Flippinout Scout set up with .030 latex in over the top configuation. Bands are cut to 8". After a few sessions getting used to the proper form, I began tuning in and getting pretty consistant with it. Accuracy is so-so, but improving and I am feeling much more confident as I progress.

That said, I decided to change to through the forks and see how that was. Not so good. I have experience a lot of band slaps, and inconsistant grouping. I am shooting both configurations Gangster style, with my anchor point at the corner of my mouth, much like I use for shooting my recurve bow. I have been careful to make sure the forks are not canted and are parallel to my body, but still can't get much satisfaction from through the forks shooting. Can you give me some pointers as I would really like to shoot through the forks if possible. I guess that it doesn't matter, but would like to have the option.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't help as I've had the same experience with TTF so far.

It might be useful to put it back to OTT and see if everything goes back to normal. The bands could be mis-aligned or something.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ott for life!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TTF works well. More accurately described as attached outside the fork. I know for a fact it also works well on the Scout. If in fact your bands are balance and forks not canted I would carefully analyze your pouch hold and release. Don't bend or tweak the pouch!pouch has to wrap the ammo evenly. Don't let it shift in your fingers. Hold the ammo by the sides to secure the pouch in your grip. Good Luck!


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

if ur doing good with ott why do u want to shoot ttf?


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I shoot OTT until I received my P.P. Hathcock ... no problems ... hit the can with first shot ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like all methods really. But my fav is ott.


----------

